# re: virus free



## bullsie (Apr 10, 2011)

Are there any growers who offer virus free plants? Who actually state it and stand by that statement! 

I am just starting my 'spending spree' for plants but sure hate to buy virus test strips/send samples of everything I buy. I'd rather just purchase plants from reliable sources. 

Suggestions?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmm ... interesting question ..... which leads to another -
do you know if the plants you already have are virus free? Won't do much good to buy virus free if you have virus at home.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 10, 2011)

H&R Orchids in Hawaii does. I have had many of my plants tested. I have found seed grown plants to be the best. Seedlings have had the least amount of handling / cutting / dividing by humans so they have the least chance of being virused. Also, slippers (both paphs and phrags) generally have a low occurance of virus. Novelty phalaenopsis produced by stem props or keikis, especially ones from Taiwan have the highest occurance of virus in my experience, but also old cattleya divisions are very bad. The older a plant is, the more of a chance that someone with unsterilized shears cut it and exposed it to virus.

Hope this helps!


----------

